# FTP package error



## Lordestark (Oct 19, 2017)

Why are you making this mistake? The Internet is working normally here (if not, would not it be posting in the forum)?
Are the servers working properly?
(this process is during installation)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2017)

It's a local issue on your end. No address record indicates your DNS resolving isn't working.


----------



## Lordestark (Oct 26, 2017)

It's not local! this is at the server's own address (in the installation it asks to select the address for the installation of the packages, and both are off)
Look


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2017)

Skip the packages during installation. Install FreeBSD, configure it and use pkg(8) to install what you need. It will use the correct settings.


----------



## Lordestark (Oct 27, 2017)

Okay, but .... Why are you giving this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2017)

It's because you're using a snapshot. The installer is basically built to install -RELEASE versions. Some of the variables don't line up and the FTP servers only cater for releases.


----------



## Lordestark (Oct 27, 2017)

It's complicated !, but thanks!


----------

